# Need an LED t.v. under 30k



## suarezian (Dec 10, 2013)

Screen size of above 32 inch is preferred.How is this tv?  MICROMAX LED 39K20FHD


----------



## Minion (Dec 10, 2013)

Crap Don't get that.

You may like these
Toshiba 32 Inches 32PX200 for 28k

Philips 32 Inches 32PFL6357 for 26k

PHILIPS 32PFL7977 32 Inches 3D LED DDB for 35k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

Philips 32 Inches 32PFL6357 Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## suarezian (Dec 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Philips 32 Inches 32PFL6357 Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com



Wow, looks great. But it's an lcd. Will the video be clear? I'll be watching football matches in star sports hd.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

Led - Philips 32PFL6977/V7 32 Inches Full HD (with DDB Technology) LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## Minion (Dec 11, 2013)

+1 for 32PFL6977


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 13, 2013)

For around 30-31k you can get Samsung 32F5100

And that is best option for you I think


----------

